# What is this?



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

This is hanging on the side workbench. It is under the top of the table hanging about 12 inches in. It slide to the left or right on a 3 foot hanger and can slide off the "hanger". I think the "hanger".
has more to do with what it does than just for storage.

the pix shows that the block can be moved up or down. I have found nothing else to help it make work. The top left hand corner shows a bench dog stick through the bench.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

It's called a deadman. It's used to support your board while using the leg vise.


----------



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

I Have been looking aT deadmans. I have a better idea now. Tomorrow I,ll look at it some more.

Thanks


----------



## Farley (Nov 17, 2013)

yup you guys were right, It's a deadman. That square block in the middle goes on the other side and there are two end vises that line up.

thanks


----------

